# I had to say goodbye to my best friend



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so sorry to read of the loss of your beloved Asgard. Pets can truly be our soul mates, and losing them is a crushing blow.

Please don't doubt your decision to let him go. Reading your post objectively shows it was the most loving thing to do for him. You've obviously given him a wonderful life and cared well for him.

You've come to the right place at this forum and I'm sure others will chime in with very similar experiences with their goldens.

Don't be afraid to grieve, just as you would for a human family member. Sending peaceful thoughts your way.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

I am sorry for your loss of Asgard. I truly understand having gone through very similar situation two weeks ago of my Buddy. No signs whatsoever so it feels like a truck just ran you over. I continue to grieve, some days are better than others. But each day still feels so empty, too empty. Allow yourself to grieve and rest assure that you lovingly did what was best for Asgard. His wonderful 8 years are filled with so many memories that you will never ever forget. Hugs to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Asgard.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so sorry you've lost your beloved friend. Please don't question your decision to release him from his pain. It was a choice made with love and clearly the best thing you could have done for him. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Hemangio is a cruel, terrifying disease because it is so deadly and it can pop up so quickly, seemingly without any prior symptoms. I lost my Gus that way. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

*I am so sorry!!*

I'm so sorry to hear of your precious Asgard. Just feel rest assured he had a wonderful home with you and you blessed his life with love as he did for you! Thoughts and prayers go out to you....


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest In Peace sweet Asgard.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asgard*

I am so very sorry about Asgard. Ken and I lost our Samoyed, Snobear, to hemangiosarcoma. It moves so FAST. There is nothing you can do, you did the right thing because you loved him.
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him. I've added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I am so sorry. You clearly made the best decision and protected him from unnecessary pain and suffering. We are so lucky when our heart animals come into our lives and make us happier better people. They change us so they never really leave us.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Asgard. I'ld cried reading your story because I've been through this as have many others here. You made the right decision to free him, you didn't want him in pain and suffering. He is now at Rainbow bridge, whole, feeling better and keeping his beautiful golden retriever eyes on you. I pray for strength for you and your family as you go through this. Keep all the good memories in your mind and let the bad ones go.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Asgard. Hemangiosarcoma is horrible--I lost my beautiful Abby to it in 2014. Don't ever doubt you did the right thing. Losing a dog is losing a member of the family. Praying for comfort for you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for you loss. Far, far to many of us here have gone thru this.In Aug. 2014 we adopted a 7year old Great Pyrenees. He had always been blind and his first 6 years spent in a cage. When rescued, he had hardly any hair on his back half, staph infection on skin and in ears. He had hd been living in his own pee and poop. the fost her had 15 months. She is a good heated soul but is vegan and feeds her pets vegan. The dog only gained 5 pounds of the needed 30 or so. His skin was cleared up and his coat was starting to fill in. His ears were still a mess. We put him on grain free food and my vet packed his ears. In just a few days he was wanting ear rubs. He learned the lay of our house and yard and for the first time in his life free to roam thru house and yard at will. In 3 1/2 weeks he had put on almost 3 pounds, roamed free, came to the sound of our voice for ear rubs, his pitiful tail just wagging. Then on the morning of Sept. 23, he didn't get up. I had to lift him up. He refused any food. Finally got him started to the car and he collapsed. Got him in the car and he collapsed at the vets. Hemangiosarcoma. The tumor on his spleen had ruptured and nothing could be done. We said let him go. He had been thru enough misery in his life.I held his head telling him how much I loved him, hubby rubbed his sides doing the same. As hard as it was, we knew it was the right thing to do.


Then Feb. 2015 we adopted an 11 year old golden retriever and had her 20 months. We hd started her on Adequan injections and she was getting around so well. Then one morning she went down and couldn't get up. It was like with Shaggy. Only her tumor was on her live. At her age, she went so fast, even before the injection was completed. It didn't seem possible that we had lost her just 2 years after losing Shaggy, both to the same thing.In both cases they were fine, acting normal the day before. We had no warning at all

Letting them go is so hard, but it is the right thing to do. Nver dought you did the right thing. and I honestly believe if these dogs could talk to us they would thank us for ending their misery.


----------



## Siladhiel (Aug 3, 2018)

Thank you everybody for your replies and your words of kindness, understanding and support. I am immensely grateful! My Asgard was such a wonderful companion, and I do miss him terribly. Your words of encouragement really help, a lot. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart.

Here is Asgard at just a few months at Christmas, and then at around 5 years when he was helping me during the night shift with some system upgrades for work


----------

